# Mood



## Sapphire (Jul 23, 2007)

How do I get a "mood" icon to show up?  I've seen other ladies with them and I want one too!  Can't seem to find it anywhere. TIA


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 23, 2007)

Ok never mind, of course I was able to figure it out right after making this thread. Well if anyone else is curious about this feature its at the top right of the screen under the Welcome.


----------



## Enchantmt (Jul 23, 2007)

Sapphire said:


> Ok never mind, of course I was able to figure it out right after making this thread. Well if anyone else is curious about this feature its at the top right of the screen under the Welcome.



OT: Your hair is GORGEOUS!! 

I see you already figured it out. I just wanted to let you know that there is a thread in the off topic section that has some info on some of the website changes that are being made, including moods.


----------



## audacity. (Jul 24, 2007)

I am having trouble finding it.

Also, is there somewhere that I can make a journal on LHCF?  

I thought that I'd seen others do this, but, again, I am having trouble finding it.

Any help or guidance is appreciated.

TIA.


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 24, 2007)

Enchantmt said:


> OT: Your hair is GORGEOUS!!
> 
> I see you already figured it out. I just wanted to let you know that there is a thread in the off topic section that has some info on some of the website changes that are being made, including moods.


 
Thanks for the compliment and thanks for the info!


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 24, 2007)

DenverGirl said:


> I am having trouble finding it.
> 
> Also, is there somewhere that I can make a journal on LHCF?
> 
> ...


 
The moods setting is at the top right corner of the screen under the Welcome and when You Last Visited. You have to click on the link "My Mood" in order to change it. I'm not sure about the journals but you might be able to find some info on that in the thread Enchanmt was talkin about in the off topic forum. Its a sticky so you can't miss it! hth


----------



## audacity. (Jul 24, 2007)

Thanks Sapphire!

And YES, your hair is beaUtiful!!!

(didn't see anthing about the journals...)


----------



## audacity. (Jul 24, 2007)

UMMMMM..................

I found the journal!!! I was looking way too hard for it!

It is on the tool bar at the top of the page right next to the search button.

DUH!

ETA: DANG!  It's deactivated!!!


----------



## Enchantmt (Jul 24, 2007)

DenverGirl said:


> UMMMMM..................
> 
> I found the journal!!! I was looking way too hard for it!
> 
> ...



The journals were removed but they will be restore from backups later.


----------



## SweetNic_JA (Jul 26, 2007)

I can't change my mood. I click on a mood and nothing happens. am I slow or is there something wrong ?


----------



## Jenaee (Jul 31, 2007)

I cannot change my mood as well. I see it shows up on my post but I cant change it.


----------



## northernbelle (Jul 31, 2007)

It seems a number of us are having trouble activating the mood feature.  Which is making me very sad.


----------



## Sui Topi (Oct 30, 2007)

When I click on "change mood" a drop down list comes but theres nothing in the list..


----------



## Poobity (Nov 12, 2007)

I can't change my mood either.  I don't even see an option where I can change my mood.


----------



## Sui Topi (Nov 12, 2007)

Okay so I clicked on mood and I just pressed down and there was a mood. I cant see it in the drop down list but when I kept pressing down, I could see in the my mood field which one it was highlighting. HTH


----------



## klb120475 (Nov 13, 2007)

Sui Topi said:


> Okay so I clicked on mood and I just pressed down and there was a mood. I cant see it in the drop down list but when I kept pressing down, I could see in the my mood field which one it was highlighting. HTH


 

Totally OT: Who is the girl in your siggy? She is sooo pretty!


----------



## cerchier (Jan 8, 2008)

Hi all, newbie here  Well, I see this thread is a little old but my search function isn't working and I wanted to know if anyone is having a problem with mood now?  The option is not even in the top right corner of my screen or anywhere on the page and I want to change it.  Any help is appreciated!


----------

